# Porter plainte contre la pmi



## Sassou22 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Peut on porter plainte contre une pmi pour diffamation, fausse accusations et ou calomnie.

Je suis choqué des propos dites sur moi et mon conjoint étant maman d'un petit garçon ! Heureusement nous avons toute sorte de preuve contre eux !!

Tout cela est de l'abus de pouvoir s'il vous plaît pouvez vous me donné des informations merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Porter plainte oui je pense que c est possible , on a le droit de porter plainte contre x personne ou administration  . Avoir gain de cause ça c est autre chose.

Tout dépend de ce que vous appeler d'inflammation. Fausses accusations et calomnie.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour, le mieux est de vous rapprocher d'un avocat ou d'un juriste avec vos éléments pour avoir un avis éclairé sur la situation et les possibilités de recours.


----------



## Sassou22 (28 Août 2022)

Oui car nous avons plusieurs preuve à l'appui (témoignage, écrit... Ect). Dans leur propre rapport il y a des fausses déclarations dans l'histoire.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Je ne connais pas votre problème avec la pmi
Mais la question a se poser est  qu est ce que j ai a gagner en portant plainte contre la pmi ? Où même a perdre ?


----------



## Sassou22 (28 Août 2022)

Tout simplement qu'il arrête leur abus de pouvoir Sandrine2572 personne est parfait premièrement et deuxiement qu'il ne ne font pas de remarque désobligeantes sur le physique des gens c'est tout simplement dégueulasse ! Et surtout qu'il me fiche la paix et celle des autres mamans qui souffre de leur comportement odieux il est rentre dans la vie privée des gens alors que tout ce qui compte c'est le principal intéressé (c'est à dire l'enfant suivie) !


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Août 2022)

Je pense qu'on peut porter plainte pour tout et sur n'importe qui ... alors pourquoi pas contre la PMI si elle vous a fait du mal ??? il faudra avoir des preuves c'est tout ... et pour arriver à quoi ? bref je vous souhaite bon courage ...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors perso j’écrirais au Conseil Departemental en recommandé avec AR et directement à

📌 Monsieur le Président du Conseil Départemental

Le résultat sera plus probant car porter  plainte sera PEUT-ÊTRE sans suite …

Alors qu’écrire à Monsieur le Président Départemental aura + d’impacts.

J’ai eu un problème avec ma 1ere puéricultrice et j’ai fait un courrier de 3 pages et aussitôt la puéricultrice a été entendue par la responsable de la PMI et un rapport a été fait au Président du CD

J’ai été évidemment convoquée par la responsable de la PMI et elle m’avait demandé si j’accepterais que cette puéricultrice revienne chez moi.

J’avais répondu « OUI SI elle avait un comportement JUSTE etc «

Cette puéricultrice m’a contactée par téléphone et m’a présentée SES EXCUSES et après avait complément changé de comportement vis à vis de moi.

C’était affolant d'en venir à écrire, mais la SEULE SOLUTION, et je vous avoue que j’ai été très bien conseillée  par mon mari et une personne travaillant au Service Emploi de ma commune, personne tellement super qu’elle en est devenue une de mes amies.

Donc je vous conseille FORTEMENT d’écrire au Président du CD.

La vie vous sera franchement complètement différente.

Il ne faut pas avoir « peur » de le faire et de + avec des preuves écrites et témoignages.

Foncez et revenez nous dire le résultat.

Bonne chance et bon courage 😊


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

C'est impossible de porter plainte pour des paroles . Tu  dis avoir entendu des propos diffamatoires .tu imagines si les tribunaux se mettent à juger des mots mal venus insultants. 
Quelles preuves as tu ??
A savoir pour porter plainte a un tribunal l'avocat te coûtera 1500 euros environ si la pmi doit prendre un avocat même tarif alors si tu es déboutée tu paies au minimum les 2 avocats. Et que demanderas tu au tribunal ?
Déjà le harcèlement est très difficile à prouver .
Quel préjudice t'a fait les propos de la pmi


----------



## Griselda (28 Août 2022)

Dans l'absolue la loi permet à n'importe qui de porter plainte contre n'importe qui et pour n'importe quoi.
Mais en effet porter plainte a un coût qui ne pourrait être remboursé par l'autre partie QUE si le juge t'a donné raison. Dans le cs contraire le plaignant devra rembourser les frais d’avocat à la partie adverse (encore heureux car si je n'ai rien fait, que le tribunal atteste que je n'ai rien fait il est donc tout à fait normal que je n'en sois pas de ma poche pour m'être défendue n'est ce pas?!)
En premier il faudra démontrer le préjudice subit puis que la personne dont tu te plains est bien l'auteur des faits qui t'ont porté préjudice.
Pas si simple tout ça.
Le mieux est sans doute de demander un avis à un avocat à qui tu pourras exposer très précisément ton problème et il saura te conseiller, te guider.
Bien sur une PMI ne peut écrire dans un CR que quelqu'un ne serait pas digne de confiance sous pretexte son physique car ce serait un délit de faciès mais un ouïe dire (un témoignage oral) ne suffirait absolument pas à prouver cette faute.


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

Pour une critique ou insulte orale il suffit a la partie adverse de dire que c'est faux !


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

Un avocat pour un conseil en premier lieu oui il dira si l'affaire peut aller devant un juge.
Sinon il y a aussi la conciliation amiable.


----------



## valerie21 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je te conseille dans un 1er temps de te rapprocher de ton assurance protection juridique pour l aide financière d un avocat et voir s ils jugent que le dépôt de plainte peut être recevable avec les preuves que tu as après si les propos reproches sont écrits c est mieux si c est dit oralement ça va être beaucoup plus dur a prouver c est ta parole contre la sienne il y a de plus en plus d abus de pouvoir de la part des travailleurs sociaux ils ont le pouvoir de donner et de reprendre comme bon leur semble rien ne t empêche de faire un courrier au CD pour dire ce que tu leur reproches il y en a marre de leur comportement lorsqu elles se rendent à nos domiciles avec leurs airs superieurs


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Coucou Griselda je pense que parfois un pmi peut faire une remarque sur le physique sans que ce soit délit de faciès. Le métier d'assmat sollicite beaucoup le corps si une puer remarque un problème elle peut en parler dans l'intérêt de l'assmat et ses accueillis.
Quand tu vois le nombre d'assmats qui souffrent du dos et des épaules le corps a intérêt à être solide.


----------



## SOURIS8413 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Sassou,
Si tu as un dossier en béton, contactes ton service juridique et vois avec eux. Toi seule peux prendre une décision et ne laisse personne choisir à ta place. C'est toi qui subis et non les autres.
Bon courage


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Écrire en RECOMMANDÉ AVEC AR à Monsieur le Président Départemental aura + d’impacts.

En + c’est GRATUIT à part les frais du recommandé avec AR


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

oui, c'est comme ça que je ferai, il vaut mieux se plaindre d'une personne qui est en tord, plutôt qu'à une institution


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Oui plutôt faire comme dit chantou


----------



## Lili45 (1 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas tout compris,  désolée. Vous avez été jugée et insultée en tant que parent ou en tant qu"AM ? Le rapport que vous évoquez parle de votre enfant ? Ce sont des diffamations d'ordre professionnel ou personnel ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je crois que la postante n'est pas revenue préciser son problème et dire l'action qu'elle a décidé.
Bonne journée


----------



## Sassou22 (4 Septembre 2022)

Valérie21 et si je change de département ? Comment puis je arrêter sa car dans le département ou je suis il ce connaissent tous j'aimerais envoyer un courrier au CD mais le soucis il sont tous en lien. Les 2 Lili45 et oui j'en ai assez. Alors cette il sont due pouvoir mais ce pas une raison pour prendre des gens pour des mèrde Je suis navrée je viens tout lire nounoucat1 sa fait un moment je me suis pas connecté je viens davoir tout juste le temps.


----------



## Sassou22 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bah je sais quoi faire...franchement c'est une grande impasse. Sa me soûl j'aimerais les mettre à leur place mais j'ai pas 36 solutions !!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Que s'est il passe au juste ??


----------



## Sassou22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bah il critique, juge font beaucoup de mensonges, diffamation et j'en passe le pire cest envers moi et ma famille ! Donc il faut que sa ce cesse.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

Excuser moi mais j ai du mal a suivre .... Votre soucis  avec la pmi est en tant que assistante maternelle ou vous et votre propre famille ?


----------



## liline17 (5 Septembre 2022)

ce que vous pouvez commencer à faire, c'est de demander à voir votre dossier, cela vous permettra soit de confirmer vos soupçons, et d'avoir de quoi vous défendre, soit de voir que votre dossier ne pose pas de problème
Dans la mesure ou elles savent que vous demandez à le voir, elles seront plus prudentes à l'avenir


----------



## Sassou22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Non non je suis pas assmat je suis parent ! Oui j'ai vue mon dossier mais il y a beaucoup de mensonges d'ailleurs elle sont fait beaucoup d'erreur !!


----------



## Sassou22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Mais on m'a dit que vous travaillez bien avec eux en tant que assmat et vous savez comment les contré on m'a dit également que parfois il font aussi quelques misère au assmat mais je ne savait pas si ce vrai avant de venir sur ce site ! Seulement je viens de comprendre que c'était vrai finalement.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Alors si les puers enquêtent sur votre famille et vous critiquent c'est en partie leur travail souvent pour la protection des enfants , demandez un rdv à la pmi et apportez des témoignages écrits de personnes qui peuvent dire qu'elles se trompent. 
Ce n'est pas la même relation que les assmats et la pmi, nous c'est pour être autorisé à travailler à notre domicile .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

Une relation en tant que assmat et la relation en tant que parent avec la pmi n a rien à voir 

On ne connait pas votre cas . Juste votre  version des fait le dossier de la pmi on ne le connait pas  donc on ne peu pas jugez si vous avez tort ou raison


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Oui on ne peut pas vous conseillez nous ne connaissons pas votre problème qui n'a rien avoir avec notre métier. Pourvu que tout s'arrange vite pour votre famille


----------

